# Inversion sujet-verbe dans la phrase affirmative



## Crescent

Bonjour à tous!

Je m'aperçois très souvent, en lisant des romans, qu'en français on renverse l'ordre du verbe et du nom lorsqu'il n'y a pas tellement de besoin. C'est-à-dire que je pensais qu'on est obligé de renverser après les interrogatifs. 
e.g.
Comment te ressens-tu?
Quand sera-t-il de retour?

Mais c'est que je vois souvent, c'est les choses comme:

''... Aussi _se hâta-t-il_ de s'approcher du feu de joie..''
''Damnés Parisiens! - _se dit-il_ à lui-même..'' 

Et je me demandais pourquoi fait-on cela? Quel effet est-ce que cela a sur la phrase? Change-t-il le sens de la phrase ou non?

Merci à tous pour votre aide! 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## robert33

Après "Aussi" inversion du sujet, c'est une règle. "Aussi" signifie ici "c'est pourquoi il se hâta..." et il n'a ce sens que placé en tête de proposition. 
Même inversion après, par ex., "sans doute' en tête de phrase : "Sans doute est-il trop malade pour venir", mais "Il est sans doute trop malade pour venir". 
Dans le cas de "se dit-il", c'est une incise, qui indique le locuteur. 
Ça ne change pas le sens de la phrase, mais une remarque : ce sont des règles de l'écrit. À l'oral, c'est assez différent. 
NB : Comment te sens-tu ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Je suis d'accord avec Robert.
On pourrait également ajouter "peut-être":
*"Peut-être est-ce un peu difficile"
*Mais *"peut-être que c'est un peu difficile"*

Pour ce genre de phrase : *"dit-il, s'exclama-t-il, cria-t-il"*, je ne sais pas pourquoi on inverse l'ordre je dois dire  mais "c'est ainsi"  dit-elle tristement.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

On peut ajouter "peut-être " aux adverbes suivis d'une inversion quand ils commencent une phrase : "Peut-être viendra-t-il" est l'équivalent de "Peut-être qu'il viendra" , de même que "Sans doute viendra-t-il" peut remplacer "Sans doute qu'il viendra". Mais les phrases avec inversion appartiennent au registre écrit, et à l'oral on préfère les deuxièmes, ceci quand on veut insister sur l'adverbe, car on peut aussi dire ou écrire "Il viendra sans doute (ou) peut-être".
Pour les incises dans les phrases au style direct, l'inversion est une règle : On peut écrire: "Il ajouta d'une voix désagréable : "Votre dossier est incomplet" ou bien : "Votre dossier est incomplet", ajouta-t-il d'une voix désagréable" mais "Votre dossier est incomplet", il ajouta...est incorrect.
"Il dit : "Entrez" est correct; "Entrez,dit-il" est préférable; "Entrez", il dit" est incorrect.
Ainsi l'inversion est nécessaire quand la phrase introduisant le style direct (la phrase prononcée ou pensée) est placée en incise comme dans vos exemples ou même après et généralement d'un meilleur style.

Voici un site qui donne des explications sur les inversions :
http://grammaire.reverso.net/index_gramm.htm (taper "inversion" dans la recherche)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Excuse-moi, Dear Prudence, tu as répondu plus vite et je te répète en grande partie; j'ignore aussi la raison de ces inversions ignorées de l'Anglais par exemple.


----------



## Anne345

En synthèse : 
*"Le sujet* se place quelquefois *après* le verbe (on parle d'inversion du sujet) :
a - Dans une phrase interrogative : 
- Que doit-*il* rapporter *? *

b - Lorsque la phrase commence par un adverbe ou une locution adverbiale (ainsi, à peine... que, aussi, autrefois, en vain, ici, là, peut-être, sans doute...) :
- Peut-être est-*il* retardé ? 

c - Dans une proposition intercalée :
- Messieurs, *dit l'huissier,* voici le président.

d - Pour accentuer le sens d'une phrase :
- Sur le sommet de la colline *était le radar."*
*(http://www.aidenet.eu/analyse04.htm) *


----------



## Thomas1

Anne345 said:


> [...]b - Lorsque la phrase commence par un adverbe ou une locution adverbiale (ainsi, à peine... que, aussi, autrefois, en vain, ici, là, peut-être, sans doute...) :
> - Peut-être est-*il* retardé ?[..]


Sont-elles tous les locutions qui exigent l'inversion du sujet?

Est-ce qu'on utilise l'inversion seulement avec des adverbes (et par extension des locutions adverbiales) ?

Pourrais-je l'utiliser dans un cas de « sinon » ? Par exemple :
_Il me semble qu'on a besoin d'une propositon pour laquelle Lamartine est un sujet, sinon la phrase semble incomplète._ (Exusez-moi s'il y a des fautes dans la phrase-ci)


Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thomas1 said:


> Pourrais-je l'utiliser dans un cas de « sinon » ? Par exemple :
> _Il me semble qu'on a besoin d'une propositon pour laquelle Lamartine est un sujet, sinon la phrase semble incomplète._ (Exusez-moi s'il y a des fautes dans la phrase-ci)
> Thomas


Bonsoir Thomas

Ta phrase est un peu bizarre , mais dans ce cas, il ne peut y avoir inversion du verbe et du sujet.
L'inversion n'a lieu que lorsque l'adverbe ou la locution adverbiale sont en début de phrase, pas au milieu.


----------



## Agnès E.

L'inversion ne se fait pas après *ainsi* :

Ainsi, il décida de partir en voyage.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Juste pour revenir sur la question des adverbes en tête de phrase : l'inversion se fait avec un certain nombre d'adverbes, pas tous, dont les plus communs sont "aussi" et "ainsi" (et "peut-être", mais le cas est légèrement différent). 

- L'inversion est possible, et même obligatoire, s'il n'y a pas de pause après l'adverbe :

Ainsi était-il venu avec sa mère, ainsi soit-il, ainsi pourrait-elle fort bien s'en sortir, etc. 
Aussi est-elle venue avec nous.  Aussi devrais-tu lui parler.
La tournure est plutôt soutenue.

- Pas d'inversion si l'on marque une pause (après virgule, donc):

Aussi, tu devras y aller de toute façon.
Ainsi, elle ne te plaît pas...
Cette tournure n'est pas soutenue (elle n'est pas non plus orale ou relâchée, c'est du français "neutre", pour ainsi dire...)

Avec "peut-être", le cas est, comme je le disais, légèrement différent, car il n'est jamais séparé de l'élément qu'il modifie par une pause (*"peut-être, tu devrais y aller") ; on a le choix entre une inversion du sujet (comme pour les autres : "peut-être devrait-il y aller") ou, si l'on veut garder l'ordre normal, d'une proposition subordonnée (conjonctive) : "peut-être que tu devrais y aller" (structure transparente = il se pourrait que tu doives y aller, que tu doives y aller est possible).

Pour "sans doute", il me semble que l'inversion est pratiquement obligatoire s'il est en tête de phrase (sans doute devrais-je le faire) ; maintenir l'ordre des mots correspond à un tour très littéraire (sans doute je devrais le faire), l'autre possibilité consistant, comme pour peut-être, à déplacer l'adverbe : J'irai sans doute, Je pourrais peut-être le lui dire...


----------



## Anne345

Agnès E. said:


> L'inversion ne se fait pas après *ainsi* :
> 
> Ainsi, il décida de partir en voyage.


 
Mais si lorsque _ainsi_ n'est pas séparé de la phrase par une virgule : 
_Ainsi soit-il. _
_Ainsi finit l'histoire...._


----------



## Nono2007

Bonjour,
Le problème, c'est qu'il y a la règle, et les libertés que les écrivans prennent avec. Ci-dessous, des extraits du Littré :
Ainsi on s'embrouille, ainsi on s'entête, ainsi les hommes prévenus vont devant eux avec une aveugle détermination, BOSSUET, Variat. 14.

Ainsi la pieuse reine consolait la captivité des fidèles, BOSSUET, R. d'Anglet.

Ainsi me tançait-il d'une parole émue, RÉGNIER, Sat. IV.

Tu me veux de sa main plutôt que de la mienne, Mais ne crois pas qu'ainsi jamais je t'appartienne, CORN. Cinna, III, 4.

Ainsi mes ennemis sentiront mon courroux, Ainsi je punirai les erreurs insensées, Les révoltes du coeur et les moindres pensées, VOLT. Fanat. V, 4.


----------



## Thomas1

Merci bien pour toutes vos explications. 

Juste pour être sûr : Est-ce qu'une phrase comme la suivante :
_Un jour peut-être tu auras le droit au mariage._
est incorrecte ?

 Thomas


----------



## tie-break

J'ajouterais un "que" à ta phrase : _peut-être qu'un jour tu auras le droit au mariage  _


----------



## Thomas1

Une autre pensée, que pensez-vous de _Il a peut-être oublié_ ?

Thomas


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour, Thomas! 

Pour moi, cette phrase me semble tout à fait correcte.  Mais je comprends pourquoi vous vous demandez si c'est correct ou non: vous pensez à l'inversement.

Mais je crois qu'ici il ne faut rien inverser, bien qu'on puisse aussi dire: Peut-être a-t-il oublié. 

(P.S. si les natifs ne sont pas d'accord avec mon opinion, je vous prie de me corriger! )


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il y a trois possibilités avec  "peut-être" qui sont toutes correctes :

1- "Peut-être a-t-il oublié "  C'est la tournure la plus littéraire.

2- "Peut-être qu'il a oublié"

3- ''Il a peut-être oublié"    

 Ce sont les deux tournures les plus courantes à l'oral ; je ne vois aucune différence de sens entre 2 et 3, sinon que l'adverbe s'entend mieux en 2.


----------



## Martindehk

Bonjour tout le monde!

Quand on inverse le sujet et le verbe (question excepté)?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## yannalan

Assez rarement, c'est une expression littéraire, poétique, ou une expression toute faite
--Vienne le temps, sonne l'heure..
--Vive la France


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En fait, l'inversion du sujet est une pratique littéraire, mais aussi grammaticale : il est des adverbes derrière lesquels l'inversion est obligatoire, d'autres où elle est facultative.
Certains auteurs y recourent volontiers (Proust, Mauriac ...) et d'autres non. On en rencontre des exemples dans le langage courant (formules figées).


----------



## janpol

On peut l'employer quand on bouscule un peu l'ordre habituel des groupes fonctionnels :
Un avion /passe /dans le ciel.
Dans le ciel /passe /un avion.(aucune obligation d'inversion = Dans le ciel /un avion /passe" est une phrase correcte. "passe / un avion / dans le ciel". n'est pas une phrase correcte ou bien, si elle l'est (?), son usage est très limité...
Précisons que les exemples donnés par Yannalan sont des phrases exclamatives qui emploient des subjonctifs, "que" ou même "Je souhaite que" y est sous entendu : "Je souhaite que vienne l'heure".
Un exemple emprunté au langage courant pour exprimer un certain fatalisme (un subjonctif, encore) : "Advienne que pourra !"


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> "passe / un avion / dans le ciel". n'est pas une phrase correcte ou bien, si elle l'est (?), son usage est très limité...



Il est vrai que je n'emploierais pas cette phrase telle quelle, mais si on la fait précéder d'un adverbe tel que _puis_, alors elle me paraît parfaitement correcte, encore que poétique ou littéraire…

_Une vache beugle, puis passe un avion dans le ciel._


----------



## Jeanbar

On trouve aussi des inversions du sujet dans le discours rapporté, par exemple dans cet article du Monde sur la gratuité des lieux culturels en Grande-Bretagne. Quelques exemples:

"Il s'agit d'une idée brillante, qui permettra à nos sponsors de mieux se connecter avec une nouvelle clientèle", *indique* Vikki Haywood...
"Le calendrier de cette annonce est étrange dans la mesure où nous nous battons pour notre survie. Il y a d'autres priorités", *affirme* Claire Middleton...
"On observe un effet lune de miel au début, puis la fréquentation retombe", *explique* Anne Gombault...


----------



## Benoît abroad

On inverse également sujet et verbe dans ce genre de phrase exclamative:

"La réponse est là, sous mes yeux. Suis-je bête!"


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Il est vrai que je n'emploierais pas cette phrase telle quelle, mais si on la fait précéder d'un adverbe tel que _puis_, alors elle me paraît parfaitement correcte, encore que poétique ou littéraire…
> _Une vache beugle, puis passe un avion dans le ciel._


 
En fait, l'inversion du sujet se fait fréquemment après un complément circonstanciel / En fait, c'est fréquemment après un complément circonstanciel, ou un adverbe, que se fait l'inversion ; ainsi aura-t-on : _Dans un champ beugle une vache et dans le ciel passe un avion, pendant que s'endorment les nuages et reposent les moissonneurs fatigués._


----------



## janpol

A propos des exemples d'inversion dans les incises du discours rapporté donnés par Jeanbar, ajoutons que l'inversion est impossible dans le cas 1 et OBLIGATOIRE quand le verbe déclaratif occupe les positions 2 et 3 :
1- *C. Middleton affirme* : "Le calendrier de cette annonce est.........."
2- "Le calendrier de cette annonce est étrange, *affirme C. Middleton*, il y a d'autres priorités."
3- "Le calendrier de cette annonce............... d'autres priorités", *affirme C. Middleton.*


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Janpol a raison, l'incise dans un discours est un des trois cas, outre l'interrogation directe, où l'inversion du sujet est *obligatoire* :

1 ) l’incise dans un discours : « _J’ai grand faim, dit-il, je mangerais un âne avec les poils ! »_
2 ) en début de proposition, avec certaines tournures impersonnelles : _toujours est-il que … encore faut-il que …_
3 ) dans la phrase optative au subjonctif : _Advienne que pourra !_ _Puissé-je y parvenir !_ (la conjonction _que_ disparaît alors).

Nota : on peut quelquefois avoir une phrase réversible : _Vienne la nuit sonne l’heure_ (G. Apollinaire) => _que la nuit vienne_ ...

Dans tous les autres cas (on peut les lister), elle est possible mais facultative, et il est enfin des cas où elle est *interdite*, lorsqu'il peut y avoir confusion entre le sujet et le COD : _Paul regarde les enfants_ ; _ma mère a voulu rencontrer Paul_ .

Notons enfin que nous n'abordons pas ici l'inversion de l'attribut du sujet.


----------



## mbrower

Salut tout le monde,

Je lis le journal Le Monde en ligne pour améliorer mon français. Alors je vois souvent qu’on peut mettre le verbe avant le nom dans les propositions subordonnées. Je fournirai deux exemples que j’ai inventés pour voir si j’ai bien saisi cette construction :

La nouvelle loi est inutile, *a précisé le chef du Parti Socialiste*.

Les policiers veulent entendre *ce que leur dira M. Clerc*.

Je voudrais savoir (1) si ces exemples vous semblent bons, et (2) si cette construction ne s’applique qu’en l’écriture, et peut-être uniquement en l’écriture formelle, ou bien peut-on l’employer dans la conversation courante ? (« Chut, les enfants, écoutent ce que dit Papa ! »)

Je veux bien être correct dans mon grammaire mais sans sembler ou pédant ou artificiel !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anne345

Il est difficile de faire un point complet sur l'inversion du sujet, elle dépend de ce qui précède le verbe, il n'est parfois possible que si le sujet est un pronom, _on _et _ce _sont des cas particuliers... 
Mais après _que_ (pronom relatif) : *Ecoute ce que dit Papa*,ou après des paroles rapportées : *Je viendrai demain, m'a dit Nathalie*, elle est fréquente et pas du tout pédante.


----------



## geostan

Les exemples sont corrects. Il n'y a sans doute pas de règle absolue à cet égard, mais je dirais que lorsque le sujet comporte plus de syllabes que le verbe, il est normal de les inverser.

Évidemment, cette observation ne vaut pas pour toutes les circonstances, mais elle marche pour les exemples que vous avez donnés. Et  c'est tout à fait normal dans les propositions relatives.

Notez que lorsque le sujet et le verbe comporte le même nombre de syllabes, l'inversion, bien que fréquent, est facultative. (cp. votre dernier exemple.)

J'ai offert deux petites corrections dans votre dernière phrase sans commenter la structure de la phrase.

Cheers!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Geostan said:
			
		

> Il n'y a sans doute pas de règle absolue à cet égard, [...] Et c'est tout à fait normal dans les propositions relatives.


 
Si, il y a quand même quelques règles absolues, notamment concernant les incises, telles ces exemples : _La nouvelle loi est inutile, *a précisé* le chef du Parti Socialiste._ / _Je viendrai demain, *m'a dit* Nathalie._ 

Cette inversion du sujet est par ailleurs fréquente, effectivment, dans les relatives, mais je ne suis pas sûr que la question de la longeur du sujet y joue un rôle déterminant, *sauf dans le cas d'un pronom*, jamais inversé dans une relative (sauf erreur ou omission de ma part).

J'avais tenté il y a quelques temps une petite synthèse du sujet, je vous la soumets :





> *Cas de l’inversion obligatoire du sujet :*
> 
> 
> 1 ) l’interrogation directe : => n'est pas l'objet de ce fil.
> 
> 2 ) l’incise dans un discours : _J’ai grand faim, dit-il, que nous as-tu préparé ?_
> 
> 3 ) en début de proposition, avec certaines tournures impersonnelles : _toujours est-il que … encore faut-il que …_
> 
> 4 ) la phrase optative au subjonctif : _Advienne que pourra ! Puissé-je y parvenir !_ (la conjonction que disparaît alors).
> 
> Nota : on peut quelquefois avoir une phrase réversible : _Vienne la nuit sonne l’heure_ (G. Apollinaire) => _que la nuit vienne ..._
> 
> 
> *Cas de l’inversion facultative du sujet :*​
> Elle concerne en général la langue écrite, ou du moins le style surveillé : elle donne à la phrase une certaine élégance que n’aurait pas la construction directe (sujet – verbe – complément).​
> Elle met en valeur le verbe : on la trouvera donc plus fréquemment avec un verbe " généraliste ", à faible contenu sémantique (être, avoir, faire, mettre …), mais pas exclusivement.​
> Elle est fréquente dans le style littéraire ou poétique.​
> On la rencontre :​
> 1) après certaines locutions adverbiales, plus ou moins fréquemment : _à peine a-t-il terminé qu’il s’en va ; sans doute vaut-il mieux qu’elle n’en sache rien ; peut-être est-ce mieux de faire ainsi, encore moins s’agit-il de, aussi a-t-il décidé de, du moins souhaitons-nous vous voir, en vain s’époumona-t-il,_ ...​
> L’inversion donne un tour plus élégant à la phrase : ne pas faire l’inversion donne une impression de style un peu relâché : _il a à peine terminé qu’il s’en va ; peut-être (que) c’est mieux de faire ainsi / c’est peut-être mieux de faire ainsi. _​
> Dans ces inversion, le sujet peut-être repris par un pronom sujet (inversion complexe) : _À peine le soleil s’était-il levé, Aussi Paul arriva-t-il de bonne heure._​
> 2) Après seul, épithète détachée : _Seul compte le résultat, seuls restaient les morts_.​
> 3) Avec des verbes marquant un mouvement :_ Là-haut passe un régiment_ (St. Golmann, Actualités, chanson) ; _Et au milieu coule une rivière_ (film de R . Redford), _Parfois passe une charrette. Et sous le ciel commençaità ronfler la fournaise de la lande._ (Mauriac). Notamment dans les didascalies : _passe une servante, exit le père_.​
> 4) Dans la phrase exclamative : _Est-il mignon ! Les hommes sont-ils bêtes !_​
> 5) Dans des formules figées ou des proverbes : _Tant va la cruche à l’eau qu’elle se casse ; Rira bien qui rira le dernier ; À chaque jour suffit sa peine._​
> 6) Sujet réel dans une tournure impersonnelle : _Il est arrivé un malheur ; il manque une pomme ; il me faut cent euros. _
> Ce sujet peut être complexe, sous la forme d’une proposition infinitive ou conjonctive, et l’inversion facultative : _Te voir me fait plaisir_ (cela me fait plaisir de te voir), _Qu’il vienne ou non m’importe peu_ (Il m’importe peu qu’il vienne ou non).​
> 7) En construction avec un verbe impersonnel en conjonctive (en apposition): _si urgence il y a ; puisque souffrir il faut ._​
> 8 ) Avec un sujet repris par un pronom-sujet (exprimant une simultanéité) : _Paul arrivait-il que Jeanne suivait_ (style recherché).​
> 9) Avec un complément circonstantiel : _Sous le ciel de Paris s’envole une chanson_ (chanté par E. Piaf) ; _à chaque fenêtre pendait un bouquet ; de partout arrivent les badauds. Ci-gît ..., ici repose … À ma grande surprise dois-je dire ._​
> 10) Dans une subordonnée relative construite avec _où_, _que_ ou avec _dont_ : _C’est l’étable où dorment les bêtes ; je vais où va la route ; c’est la montre que m’a donnée mon père / le livre dont m'a parlé Paul._​
> 11) Dans une subordonnée conjonctive (exprimant le temps) : _Quand passent les cigognes_ (film de Mikhaïl Kalatozov, Palme d'or au Festival de Cannes en 1958) ; _lorsqu’arrivent les beaux jours._​
> 12) Dans le langage administratif et juridique : _Est considéré comme meuble un bien qui ... ; sont élus au poste d’administrateur : _​
> 13) Sujet d’un verbe infinitif : _Laissons faire les spécialistes, je sens battre ton cœur, J’entends sonner les clairons …_ (Barbara).​
> 14) Anadiplose (reprise d’un verbe de la phrase précédente) : _Qu’en restait-il ? restaient quelques guenilles et débris …_​
> 15) Reprise, phrases corrélées, : _Tant vaut l’homme, tant vaut l’ouvrage. Une éléphante âgée marche en tête, suivent les mères avec leurs petits._​
> 
> *Cas de l’inversion de l’attribut du sujet :*​
> Met l’attribut en relief : _Grande fut ma surprise ; telle est son opinion ; nombreux sont les amateurs d’art et rares les vrais connaisseurs._​
> 
> *Cas où l’inversion du sujet est interdite ou impossible :*​
> Ce sont les cas où il peut y avoir confusion entre le sujet et le COD : _Paul regarde les enfants ; ma mère a voulu rencontrer Paul ._​
> 
> Enfin, je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous livrer cet extrait d’ Apollinaire, où l’on trouve un florilège d’inversions, liées au caractère poétique, mais surtout servant la force et l’expressivité du texte :​
> 
> Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine
> Et nos amours
> Faut-il qu'il m'en souvienne
> La joie venait toujours après la peine.
> Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
> Les jours s'en vont je demeure
> [...]
> Passent les jours et passent les semaines
> Ni temps passé
> Ni les amours reviennent
> Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine​
> (_Le pont Mirabeau_, extrait de _Alcools_, 1913, G. Apollinaire)​


----------



## Anne345

mbrower said:


> Et la poésie est-elle si belle !


 
Cette tournure n'est pas bonne, ce qui prouve que ce n'est pas facile. 
_Est-elle belle cette poésie !_ 
_Si belle est cette poésie ! _
mais ce n'est pas du langage courant.


----------



## tilt

Remplacer _la _par _cette _n'est pas nécessaire. 
_Est-elle belle, la poésie !
Si belle est la poésie !
_
La virgule me semble indispensable dans la première phrase.


----------



## mbrower

Il vaut mieux peut-être que je laisse tomber la poésie.  

Mais si je compare l’exemple 4 de Piotr à mon dernier, je ne vois pas de grande différence :

*Les hommes sont-ils bêtes !*

*La poésie est-elle (si) belle !*

Pourriez-vous éclairer où est la faute dans le deuxieme ?


----------



## Anne345

Le "et" initial et le "si" sont effectivement de trop par rapport à l'exemple. 

_"Si le sujet n’est pas un pronom personnel, ce ou on, il se place devant le verbe :_
_Tout est perdu ! (...) Il est *parfois* repris par un pronom personnel placé après le verbe (plus rarement que dans la phrase interrogative : § 396, a) : Les hommes sont-ils bêtes ! " (Grevisse)_
Tout est dans ce _parfois_, que je ne peux expliquer. 
Peut-être parce que la tournure ressemble alors trop à une interrogation, alors que pour les hommes plus personne ne se pose la question  !


----------



## epinephrin

[…]
Encore faut-il boire cette eau stagnante alors que le paludisme sévit toujours...
à nouveau bois-je une gorgée avec réticence
toujours ai-je du mal avec le français
[…]

[L'inversion du sujet et du verbe est-elle correcte ?]


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

[…]

Ensuite, cette inversion est à considérer comme appartenant à un niveau de langage soutenu, ou bien à une forme plutot "littéraire". Sauf dans certaines expressions figées, telles que (effectivement) "encore faut-il que...".

[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

epinephrin said:


> Encore faut-il boire cette eau stagnante alors que le paludisme sévit toujours...
> à nouveau bois-je  une gorgée avec réticence
> toujours ai-je du mal avec le français


Bonjour,

L'inversion dans les phrases affirmatives nécessite souvent un adverbe introductif :

*Toujours *est-il *que *je n'en crois rien.
*Aussi *ai-je décidé de revenir le lendemain.
*Peut-être *pourrais-tu changer de date de vacances..
*Ainsi *ai-je changé de métier.
*Sans doute* pourrions-nous revenir plus tard.
*Encore *faudrait-il avoir les moyens d'acheter une maison.

Elle est aussi possible dans des phrases exclamatives :
Faut-il que je sois bête !

Et encore avec le subjonctif imparfait ou plus que parfait  pour dire même si :
Dussé-je recommencer dix fois que je recommencerais quand même.
Eussé-je dû reporter mon voyage que je l'eusse fait.

[…]


----------



## epinephrin

Merci Lacuzon. Pourquoi ne puis-je pas dire, "toujours ai-je du mal". Il n'introduit pas de nouvelle idée?
Je n'ai pas besoin d'être bête, déjà suis-je? déjà est un adverbe? C'est bon?
Figés sur tout les plans.


----------



## Lacuzon

Parce que toujours n'entraîne l'inversion qu'avec le verbe être à la troisième personne neutre du singulier : toujours est-il que

Vous pouvez donc dire Toujours est-il que j'ai du mal (_toujours est-il_ est une locution signifiant cependant) mais pas toujours ai-je du mal.

Je n'ai pas besoin d'être bête, déjà suis-je?  -> Je n'ai pas besoin d'être bête, le suis-je déjà ? (l'adverbe de fréquence vient à la fin, contrairement à l'anglais)

Qu'entendez-vous exactement par figé ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir également les discussions suivantes :
Encore faut-il + infinitif - inversion sujet-verbe
Aussi + inversion sujet-verbe
Peut-être + inversion sujet-verbe


----------



## mario12

Excusez ,je ne veux pas donner une réponse mais poser une question similaire. C’est sa ma première question .
Est-il correcte de dire : « Viendra le jour où je regretterai une telle décision.. » je peut faire une inversion du sujet ? L’intention est de souligner l’attente d’un fait désagréable
Excusez mais ma langue maternelle est l’italien.
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## geostan

Non. Il faut dire ou *Le jour viendra-t-il...* ou bien *Est-ce que le jour viendra...?*


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Geostan a raison pour une phrase interrogative. Comme phrase affirmative, l'inversion relève d'un style littéraire ; c'est donc très bien à l'écrit, mais ce n'est pas employé à l'oral.


----------

